# Logos, Bibleworks, or accordance?



## Reformed Thug Life

I am a student studying biblical studies to become a pastor. I was wondering what the better option would be. Can someone give me a comparison of the three? Is logos really worth the steeper price? Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny

I can't offer comparisons but Logos is outstanding.


----------



## vchia

I have used a variety of software for bible study and research, and I am aware of the higher price of Logos. But honestly, Logos is in my opinion the most useful software, and arguably the best. I'd try to purchase the books in community pricing (via bidding), and if I missed that, during pre-publication. But I agree that the full price of Logos books is prohibitive sometimes, especially when compared to the printed equivalent. Take the NICOT/NICNT commentary set for example. You can get the full printed set at a much lower price from CBD.

I would say go for Logos if you can afford it.


----------



## Reformed Thug Life

Thanks for your help. Should I get one of the packages? Are they worth it?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DMcFadden

You might want to start with e-Sword as it is FREE, fast, and VERY nimble. My collection includes the NICNT, ACCS, Baker (Hendricksen), AMG's Word Study reousrces, as well as the wonderful free copies of Mounce, Moulton and Milligan, Preacher's Complete Homiletical Commentary, Constable, Utley, K&D, TDNTa, TWOT. You can build a several thousand volume library with most of them FREE. Working on the assumption that a working pastor does not have time for working regularly with thousands of volumes, e-Sword is a very good tool, compared to some of the expensive high end packages. You cannot expect to do the kinds of sophisticated grammatical searches as you would with Bibleworks. But, for what it purports to be, e-Sword is hard to beat.

For quick use of many modern resources that are still in copyright, it is difficult to surpass WordSearch. Again, like e-Sword, the tabs are easy to use, and the program is nimble and responsive (nearly 1,500 volumes in my library).

My own Logos experience begins with the old CD Word system from 1989, folded into what we now know as Logos. My Logos is so bloated (nearly 8,000 volumes) that it moves slowly, even on an i7. It is GREAT for term papers, footnoting, and the like, especially if all of your sources are within Logos. It also represents the most comprehensive library, allowing for the best secondary searches of literature. If you are writing papers and need LOTS of sources, you cannot beat Logos. But, having more than 100 commentaries on any given book of the Bible is not always the best deal for the working pastor as it deters rather than encourages research. Sometimes having a handful of trusted resources is better than having access to the ginormous Logos library. Plus, the books are pricey. Either you are purchasing older volumes on the community pricing basis or you are paying high prices for new books, discounted from the cost of print books, but not by enough! When you realize that you could have purchased a new car for the amount you have invested in Logos, you live in hope that their new cloud system ideas will not make your substantial investment obsolete. Bottom line: It is a wonderful tool, but an expensive one.


----------



## jd.morrison

Logos with either their Scholar or Reformed packages. I have Scholar silver

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Parakaleo

I used e-Sword for a few years and then someone gave me his copy of Logos 5 (I transferred the license for $10). I now use Logos each week and love the language and lexical study tools available. I don't use it so much for volumes and commentaries, but mainly for studying the texts in original languages.

I once heard a radio ad for Logos on a FM conservative talk station in South Carolina. I couldn't believe what I was hearing, especially because the presenter in the ad was pronouncing it like "Low-Go's".


----------



## Scott Bushey

Reformed Thug Life said:


> I am a student studying biblical studies to become a pastor. I was wondering what the better option would be. Can someone give me a comparison of the three? Is logos really worth the steeper price? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



I can't say too much for the other formats, but I use Accordance and Logos. One of the disadvantages of Logos (and I have made mention of this whenever anyone asks about it) is that if your computer is not boned up, i.e. max ram, SSD drive, your studies will suffer. The program is a power hog. Hence, I had to do some change outs on my hardware to get it to run like you need. Having said that, it runs effortlessly now. In that, I have never been so blessed. Their reformed library is excellent.

Accordance is good-my wife uses it generally. It is not as intense at Logos. They have less Reformed materials. I bought this prog, first. I should have gotten Logos first as I would not have had to waste my money on Accordance. in my opinion, it is a good, basic prog. You can surely beef it up, but not like you can w/ Logos-much less choices, in my opinion.


----------



## Scott Bushey

DMcFadden said:


> My Logos is so bloated (nearly 8,000 volumes) that it moves slowly, even on an i7.



They don't tell u this on the front end-that you really need a dragster of a OS to run their prog. This sort of angered me.


----------



## Ed Walsh

Scott Bushey said:


> you really need a dragster of a OS to run their prog.



I guess I have a "dragster." I am using a Mac desktop (Mac Pro) and Logos is plenty fast enough.


----------



## Scott Bushey

Ed Walsh said:


> Scott Bushey said:
> 
> 
> 
> you really need a dragster of a OS to run their prog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have a "dragster." I am using a Mac desktop (Mac Pro) and Logos is plenty fast enough.
Click to expand...


Ed is your computer new w/ an SSD? Have you updated w/ their new engine?


----------



## Ed Walsh

Scott Bushey said:


> Ed is your computer new w/ an SSD? Have you updated w/ their new engine?



Not new and no SSD. Sorry, but I don't know what you mean by the "new engine." Help me out here.

16 GB 1066 MHz DDR3 ECC
2.8 GHz Quad-Core Intel Xeon
w. 4 TB of drive space
ATI Radeon HD 5770 1024 MB
OS El Capitan 10.11.4


----------



## DMcFadden

Logos speed is directly correlated with the number of resources. If you have a smaller library, it will run fine. But, as you add resources, it slows noticeably. And, purchasing Logos resources is an addictive cycle. They market the devil out of you and it is difficult for some (ME!!!) to resist their constant entreaties and solicitations.


----------



## SolaScriptura

I have all 3. They each have their strengths. Frankly, I use them all, but mostly I use Logos and Bibleworks.


----------



## fredtgreco

Accordance is really a Mac only product.

Logos is excellent, and I use it for all my studies. I love being able to take all my commentaries with me on my iPad. It really frees up my study and reading.

Bibleworks is also good, I use it for searches and some original language stuff. Here is my caveat - take it for what you want - I would not by Bibleworks 10. I would pay less for 9 or even 8. Bibleworks has made the decision to go all out on images of codexes and obscure manuscripts, something I find as a pastor to be basically useless. Virtually every "improvement" they marketed in Bibleworks 10 I found useless for free, let alone to spend money on.


----------



## Ed Walsh

DMcFadden said:


> If you have a smaller library, it will run fine.



I have a little over 2,500 resources and things run fine.


----------



## Scott Bushey

DMcFadden said:


> purchasing Logos resources is an addictive cycle. They market the devil out of you and it is difficult for some (ME!!!) to resist their constant entreaties and solicitations.



I hear that.


----------

